# University - Note Takers?



## xxvicky3090xx (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey, Im 19 and due to start University in September.My IBS is very gas related, I get loud gurglying noises which are very embrassing!and I was wondering if anyone is in the same situation and if they could tell me what a note takerat University basically is? would this mean I wouldnt have to sit in the lecture but my note taker does andI get the notes from them? or if not is there another means that would mean I wouldnt have to sit in a lecture?would much appreciate advice!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Check with your university, but usually it means someone sits in the class and takes notes for you so if you cannot attend (or have to leave suddenly) you still get a full set of notes.Some universities do a lot on the computer and some lecturers have a full set of notes or other materials (like video) available to students so they can catch up if they miss a lecture or two. I don't know how much you may still be required to attend as they may expect to still see you once in awhile. Some classes do have class participation or lab portions that you would need to figure out how to get done. Depends a lot on your major, but they usually can find ways to accommodate people.


----------



## xxvicky3090xx (Jun 22, 2010)

Kathleen M. said:


> Check with your university, but usually it means someone sits in the class and takes notes for you so if you cannot attend (or have to leave suddenly) you still get a full set of notes.Some universities do a lot on the computer and some lecturers have a full set of notes or other materials (like video) available to students so they can catch up if they miss a lecture or two. I don't know how much you may still be required to attend as they may expect to still see you once in awhile. Some classes do have class participation or lab portions that you would need to figure out how to get done. Depends a lot on your major, but they usually can find ways to accommodate people.


thank you for the information







my course is NHS based, so alot of it is pratical work done at a work placement in a hospital, so that wouldnt be a problem its just the theory stuff.I think I need to ring up the University and get this sorted, but I hope they do consider a note taker approiate (sp?) , I think its wrong to be discrimnated as IBS is a illness and should be counted for special measures, you should be entitled to do a course without the hassle and stress IBS brings!


----------



## ttc123123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi, when I had my assessment with the disabilities people I got told that with note takers a lot of people don't like to have them. I am going for the digital recorder as I can turn up and if I need to go it will still be recording the lecture etc and then I can go back and switch it off or carry on taking notes when I get back. That way I am able to store it on my computer for future reference. With this I think it then looks as though you have gone there and tried to make an effort as I am rather concious that I may miss a lot of lectures. But it all depends on what you think is best for you!Talk to the disabilities people at your university and they should be able to sort things out for you and help you with explaining things to lecturers and helping you with other things like exams and assignments.Hope this helps, Good Luck!


----------



## xxvicky3090xx (Jun 22, 2010)

ttc123123 said:


> Hi, when I had my assessment with the disabilities people I got told that with note takers a lot of people don't like to have them. I am going for the digital recorder as I can turn up and if I need to go it will still be recording the lecture etc and then I can go back and switch it off or carry on taking notes when I get back. That way I am able to store it on my computer for future reference. With this I think it then looks as though you have gone there and tried to make an effort as I am rather concious that I may miss a lot of lectures. But it all depends on what you think is best for you!Talk to the disabilities people at your university and they should be able to sort things out for you and help you with explaining things to lecturers and helping you with other things like exams and assignments.Hope this helps, Good Luck!


 Hey, at first I wasn't too sure on the digital recorder because I had already sent off my finance form and I didnt want them to mess it up! but reading what you've put on how you have found them helpful I think I will try and see if I could get one of these.I just read your other post, thats really good you decided to go back to uni and do what you wanna do Thats the thing im 100% commited to doing my course its just that ibs stands in the way of ruining it and making it difficult but I wanna be able to go. My doctor filled in a form from the uni explaing what difficulties I may have and how these may disrubt my lectures etc so hopefully my lecturers will know now.Thanks for the info! and hope your course is going ok


----------



## ttc123123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks and yours too!!! I really love the course its just that IBS and a family bereavement got the better of me so I hope this year now I have everything sorted and found out how the uni can help me I am looking forward to getting back into it!


----------

